

The Defenders of Free Software - edw519
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/26/business/26ping.html?_r=1&adxnnl=1&hpw=&adxnnlx=1285506166-1SnnzkEegCuvewpyFguTxw

======
h3h
There seems to be a recurrent theme of social marginalization when reporting
on software and especially open source. Specifically, opening this article
with the fact that the guy "lives with his parents" immediately sets him up as
an eccentric, dysfunctional person in the eyes of the typical Western reader.

Is this just a reflection of the culture and bias that NYTimes journalists
have, or (more sinisterly) are there official guidelines for spin on these
types of stories?

~~~
bconway
Probably neither. They're just painting a picture of a stark contrast between
him and "the world’s most powerful consumer electronics and technology
companies."

------
sachinag
I've never heard of the Software Freedom Law Center before. Seems like a good
group. I donated $10: <http://www.softwarefreedom.org/donate/>

------
w1ntermute
Obligatory paywall-bypassing Google search link:
[http://www.google.com/search?q=Meet+the+Defenders+of+Open-
So...](http://www.google.com/search?q=Meet+the+Defenders+of+Open-
Source+Software)

~~~
gojomo
And even better: combine with 'site' operator and "I'm Feeling Lucky" to
ensure one click access:

[http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site%3Anytimes.com+...](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site%3Anytimes.com+%22Meet+the+Defenders+of+Open-
Source+Software%22&btnI=I%27m+Feeling+Lucky)

~~~
w1ntermute
Wow, thanks! I was actually trying to figure out how to do this, but it didn't
work for me for some reason.

------
dhotson
I wonder who gets the cash when these cases are settled? Does the money go
back to the original authors of the software in question?

